# Best daily driver?



## simonbarsinistr

I'm looking for advice on the best daily driver rom for the vibrant. What do you all suggest?

Tapped on my Bionic running KIN3TX.


----------



## Undeadk9

I recommend upgrading to a HTC device. The vibrant was the worst phone ever made. Horrible hardware issues and software issues.

Sent from my HTC Pyramid using Tapatalk


----------



## KaptinKrunK

Undeadk9 said:


> I recommend upgrading to a HTC device. The vibrant was the worst phone ever made. Horrible hardware issues and software issues.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Pyramid using Tapatalk


really? im about to buy one to put ics and unlock it for verizon should i not?
would it be worth doing and selling?


----------



## Oxirane

The Vibrant cannot be used on Verizon, it is a GSM phone. If you want Verizon, get a Fascinate.

I really like my Vibrant though, and I know some very happy rooted Fascinate users. Samsung makes good phones, my Vibrant runs perfectly on ICS.


----------



## manus ferrera

If your looking 2.2 then its bionix if your looking for 2.3 then its phiremod 2.0. If your looking for ics then it's ics Zen

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## yosup

2.2 ... I'll second manus ferrera on pimpin Bionix-v. Very stable, and Team Whiskey is fantastic.

2.3 ... I had a great experience with CM 7.1.0.1. Then, nightly #229 was the last version I was on (until moving on to ICS). I believe I was using a Bali kernel (but can't recall which version). Stable and faster than Froyo.

4.0+ ... ICZen gets my vote as well. Great dev's, incredible support, and an amazing group of people following the thread. Considering the frequency of updates to rom & kernel, the "daily driver" qualification may require some trial & error ... but, personally, I can attest that it has only gotten better with each iteration. I was originally weary of making the jump to ICS, but there's simply no turning back now (imo).

Good luck.


----------

